# Attack of the hairy caterpillars



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sounds like a bad made for Syfy flick.......

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...nts-street-hit-plague-hairy-caterpillars.html


----------

